
That's Interesting (1971) [pdf] - jger15
https://proseminarcrossnationalstudies.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/thatsinteresting_1971.pdf
======
dang
This seems consistent with what we've learned about Hacker News. What defies
expectation tends to be interesting. The predictable is uninteresting.

------
mometsi
Summary: What makes a new theory interesting? If it contradicts your
assumptions, it's interesting. If it reaffirms your assumptions, it's not.
Here is a list of sociology papers which the author considers interesting,
with some historical context for each.

~~~
vallode
A funny thought: If you expected a theory to be interesting but it reaffirmed
your assumptions would it not be interesting? :p

